# Worst TV show you've ever seen?



## Corrupt-Canine (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm talking about anything that is shown on television that you've seen. Animated or live action. Worst of the worst. Could be one or a tie. Lets hear them. 

Worst animated show for me is Mr. Pickles. Some Adult Swim show with probably the worst designs and style I've witnessed. I understand how lax Adult Swim executives can be, but have some decency for your platform. Think of all of the tryhard trying to be vulgar, grotesque, lowest common denominator traits you find in adult animation and mix them together and you get this show. Also the fact that everything looks hideous with their humans looking like their skin was pulled then folded on their faces repeatedly. The show itself is too gory to show examples of it. To think this was allowed on television without getting immediately pulled by the censors. 
Why is it that most adult animation keep trying to do this? Why can't they just be good on their own without trying to be shocking like Rick and Morty?


----------



## defunct (Feb 24, 2018)

I can't for the life of me remember the name of it, but there was some french show my friends wanted me to watch. Like, reeeeaally wanted me to watch. They just gave me the whole thing. It was like 50 gigs. I eventually got around to watching it with them. It was just plain empty. Nothing happened. It was just some people sitting around with a bit of mild office humor. My friends seemed to change their mind about it after that. Thinking about it now, it was called "The Very Secret Service" or something along the lines of that


----------



## Simo (Feb 24, 2018)

Most all of them. This is a review of his film, so its not quite fair, but I love him. Amazing director, and Television Sucks!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 24, 2018)

It's extremely difficult to put a TV show together.  Sometimes an idea clicks and creates something wonderful, other times it just falls flat on its face.  And these days there's also lots of cheap-to-make stuff that has to be there to stop a black screen being broadcast 12 hours a day.

At the centre of each of these there are a bunch of creative people really trying their best, sometimes with lots of outside interference to satisfy execs or advertisers.  Please be a little forgiving.  They take it as much to heart when viewers don't like their work as artists and writers do.


----------



## modfox (Feb 24, 2018)

Deal or no deal


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 24, 2018)

Most "adult cartoons" that rely on sexual or gross humor. They just try too hard to be edgy and come across as immature.

oh, and most children's shows these days are bad... I am not the target audience obviously but they seem so mind numbing. If i had a kid I wouldnt let them watch that garbage.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Feb 24, 2018)

Most adult cartoons.  But I'm looking forward to Final Space, it looks like a genuine accomplishment in terms of adult cartoons next to Rick and Morty.

Also started watching this show called Sense 6 or something like that... and uh... yeah.  It was pretty awkward.


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 24, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Most adult cartoons.  But I'm looking forward to Final Space, it looks like a genuine accomplishment in terms of adult cartoons next to Rick and Morty.
> 
> Also started watching this show called Sense 6 or something like that... and uh... yeah.  It was pretty awkward.



ooh i've heard about sense8... apparently its basically an x men ripoff crossed with gender identity/LGBT propaganda and a fuckton of pornographic sex scenes

i havent watched it but from the reviews alone it sounds like a mess. oh and i hear the characters are racial/country stereotypes too


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Feb 24, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> ooh i've heard about sense8... apparently its basically an x men ripoff crossed with gender identity/LGBT propaganda and a fuckton of pornographic sex scenes
> 
> i havent watched it but from the reviews alone it sounds like a mess. oh and i hear the characters are racial/country stereotypes too



It was pretty gross.  I caught a glimpse of it and just kinda turned off because they had a buncha scenes in there back to back.

My parents watched up to the same point but they decided to see how much sex was in it, and they found lists of orgy scenes.  I found that pretty funny, especially since my parents are good Christian folk xD


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 24, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Most adult cartoons.  But I'm looking forward to Final Space, it looks like a genuine accomplishment in terms of adult cartoons next to Rick and Morty.
> 
> Also started watching this show called Sense 6 or something like that... and uh... yeah.  It was pretty awkward.


I kinda miss the 2000s Adult Swim era of animation, though - stuff like Aqua Team Hunger Force, Metalocalypse, 12 oz. Mouse, etc. It was full of random and juvenile humor, but unlike many "adult animated sitcoms" (Brickleberry, Allen Gregory, late Family Guy), it just wasn't as forced and manufactured - there was a genuine, raw effort to it, tons of experimentation, breaking TV conventions to hell and back (one 12oM episode has a 5 minute drum solo that with a mostly static image, just to screw with viewers a bit), and just the general feel of creators having a lot of fun and inviting the audience to play along. Modern adult animation (at its best at least) is something of an evolution of that, combining same rebellious nature with polish of more mainstream shows, but as much as I love Rick and Morty, I kinda miss the bizarre stupidity of something like Superjail c:


----------



## redfox_81 (Apr 23, 2018)

Two and a Half Men.


----------



## Crimcyan (Apr 23, 2018)

Jersey shore


----------



## PrincePorun (Apr 24, 2018)

Supernatural .


----------



## Hopei (Apr 24, 2018)

Reality TV's safe to say bad, but then when stuff like squidbillies is aired I wonder why they waist the disc space.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 24, 2018)

Rick and Morty. ಠ╭╮ಠ


----------



## Oleg (Apr 24, 2018)

The early epsiodes of Boones


----------

